
Ask HN: App/Workflow for creating a reference book? - dundercoder
I have a few subjects that I study regularly and extensively and try to keep a &quot;study journal&quot; in hopes that one day with minimal effort I can turn it into an encyclopedia&#x2F;dictionary of sorts. Premature optimisation keeps me from locking into one until I really find what I&#x27;m looking for. Gitbook seems interesting, so do some wikis (zim, vim wiki, org mode) A built-in (bolt-on) concordance generator would be awesome. Has anyone done anything similar?
======
moioci
No relevant experience, but you might want to look at Dokuwiki. It uses plain
text files, so there's no format lock-in. It's designed for hosting
documentation.

